

For Verizon and AOL, Mobile Is a Magic Word - hgennaro
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/13/technology/verizons-data-trove-could-help-aol-score-with-ads.html?_r=0

======
lessthunk
Verizon will sink AOL.

